# Sepex motor wiring field voltage and reverse



## Sisyphus (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a hitachi mp4110-14b motor from a Nissan forklift. The plan is to attach it to the transmission of a Suzuki carry mini pickup. The requirements for this build is to have the truck do at max 15mph and the longest continuous run would be about 1/2 mile. Distance traveled between charges would be at max 10 miles.
My question is regarding powering the field separate from the armature...any thoughts on how to do this so that I can reverse the polarity to reverse engine direction? (There are only 3 lugs on outside of the motor)
I also need some ideas about how to control the field winding voltage....does it make sense to just leave the field winding at 12v and then run the armature winding on either 24 or 36 volts?
I am a newbie here so please go easy on me.
I am attaching pictures of the inside of the motor.


----------



## Sisyphus (Feb 21, 2021)

So i am feeling a bit stupid now....My original question was about a "Sepex" motor but now the more i think about it...maybe it isn't a sepex motor at all. I made the assumption because it didn't have 4 lugs on it for connections (only 3). Can anyone point me toward some resources for finding more information about this motor?
Does anyone know what the thin orange wires are inside the case?

I appreciate any help that you all can offer.


----------



## Sisyphus (Feb 21, 2021)

Digging in a little deeper...I was reading about 4 different types of DC motors. Is it possible that my motor is a "Compound Motor" ?

This is what a found regarding compound motors:
"Compound motors have a field connected in series with the armature and a separately excited shunt field. The series field provides *better starting torque* and the shunt field provides *better speed regulation"*

Could the thin orange wires in the photos be the field that is connected in series with the armature?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Sisyphus said:


> Digging in a little deeper...I was reading about 4 different types of DC motors. Is it possible that my motor is a "Compound Motor" ?
> 
> This is what a found regarding compound motors:
> "Compound motors have a field connected in series with the armature and a separately excited shunt field. The series field provides *better starting torque* and the shunt field provides *better speed regulation"*


That seems possible, although it's relatively uncommon in a forklift.



Sisyphus said:


> Could the thin orange wires in the photos be the field that is connected in series with the armature?


The thin wires would be the separately excited shunt field; the series field carries the same current as the armature, so it it needs thick wire.

In the last photo there do appear to be two separate windings on two of the poles, and only one winding (with the thin orange) winding) on the other visible pole. Someone with more experience with brushed motor configurations should be able to explain this.


----------



## Sisyphus (Feb 21, 2021)

brian_ said:


> That seems possible, although it's relatively uncommon in a forklift.
> 
> 
> The thin wires would be the separately excited shunt field; the series field carries the same current as the armature, so it it needs thick wire.
> ...


Thank you for the response brian...I was starting to get lonely on here 
I called a Curtis Controller dealer today and they said that they thought that the motor was designed to run at one RPM. This makes sense since the motor was mated to the hydraulic pump of the forklift.
I would still like to try to utilize this motor in my conversion if possible.

I am all ears to anyone that has any suggestions or can point me in the right direction.


----------



## vilela (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Sisyphus and everyone,

I just came acroos a motor like this. Does anyone have further information?
In case this is a SePex motor (which brings some issues related to controlling), couldn't it be feasible to rewind the stator so that the engine started to function as a series engine?


----------

